# Sportcast USA Nationals



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

What a weekend. 

This was the biggest turnout for a SCUSA tournament in many years. There were 36 or 37 casters representing Hawaii, Texas, New York, Maryland, Virginia, Tennessee, North and South Carolina (sorry if I missed anyone). 

Thanks to Wayne Hill for once again procuring the Plantation Acres sod farm. It is the finest field that I have personally cast on.

A big thanks to Bob Sales, SCUSA President for putting together another great casting season. It is amazing to think what he did for this club after going through heart surgery early in the year. If I'm not mistaken, Bob was at every tournament except the SE when he was still too weak to travel.

I hope to see you running the show again in 2010.

The club is growing. It's great to see the enthusiastic young casters as well as the crusty old veterans out there slinging lead... 

Tommy


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

It was great to meet everyone and throw with the best in the country. Now if only I could keep up!

Thanks to all who helped make this a great tournament. Now we have some time off to work. I hope to see you guys back in Shallotte next spring!

Evan


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

This was a fantastic tournament. Everyone involved was pleasure to be around. THe conditions were a little rough, yet there was still some PB's set including myself with a 125 and 150. I think a big thanks needs to go out to Brittany also, thanks for helping keep us organized, and fed . I am already buttering my wife up so I can make all the tourneys next year, I was hoping for a 650' and didnt get it, but plan on starting the year off with a bang next year. Gonna take a few weeks of to do some fishing then I get to play with a few new toys. Thanks again to everyone involved for making this such a memorable tourney.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I would have to agree.. It was a lot of fun, and despite the poor conditions some guys actually achieved personal best.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Really miffed ...*

Reading the comments above and on the other forums (fora?) makes be regret even more not being able to get to the tourney. Any excuse I put up will be hopelessly inadequate, although I was very busy (still) with the remodeling, which we have to get finished. That meant I hadn't practiced or kept up with my gym workouts, so I'd have thrown like crap anyway.

Roll on 2010 and an end to DIY.

Many congrats to all who did get there.

Brian


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

We did miss you Brian, hope to see you back on the field next year.... It was a great time had by all...

Robert


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

*Thanks to Mr.Sales*

Have to agree it was a great weekend. I think we all owe Bob a special thanks for a great year of tournaments. It is easy to forget the people that make it so all we have to do is show up and cast and those that keep the sport alive and what it is today. After all it is a little easier to get to shalotte than the UK. Thanks to every one and look forward to next year.

Thanks
John Snell


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

What a pleasure to meet and cast with everyone! Thanks to Wayne, Bob, Tommy, Mark and whoever else helped put this tournament on. I had a great time and think everyone else did as well. I greatly appreciate you all putting up with this inexperienced caster. Thanks for a great weekend.

Amanda - You have great, natural ability. I hope you practice some this year and make the tournaments next year. Well, maybe not all - I want to win one! 

Kim - When are you going to cast in a tournament? You are there, might as well cast! You've got a good teacher right there at your beckoning call! Great to see you again. 

NY crew - loved the enthusiasm and the positive attitude. Look forward to seeing you at another tournament. TAXI!

TX crew - I'm still going to stay away from the danger zone. Your tent got me in trouble every time I got close to it. I'll offer brownies from afar next time. Don't forget Gary, it's your face I'm targeting out there in the field  Yee Haw!

Britt


----------

